# Bone in Ribeyes



## Vermin999 (Feb 3, 2012)

Salted some ribeyes for about 30 minutes






Made up a couple of Grilled Onion Buds with some Chipotle Sour Cream.





Then some baked potatoes then sliced and  fried until the cut sides turned crispy.









Bone In Ribeyes cooked over mesquite charcoal.









My Plate with all of the above and some creamed spinach


----------



## dledmo (Feb 3, 2012)

Loverly, where's my plate?  Were the onion buds grilled or baked?  The addition of bacon makes everything better!


----------



## navchop (Feb 4, 2012)

That is a great looking meal.  Just the way I like them.  The best cut of steak and the best flavored wood to cook them on.  JMHO

Those onions looked quite tasty too.


----------



## Griff (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice char on the steaks.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 4, 2012)

Well looks mighty tasty great job.


----------



## Texas 1836 (Feb 4, 2012)

Looks great Vermin!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 4, 2012)

I'd eat that!


----------



## Vermin999 (Feb 4, 2012)

dledmo said:
			
		

> Loverly, where's my plate?  Were the onion buds grilled or baked?  The addition of bacon makes everything better!




Grilled


----------



## Hookin Bull (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow.  I just ate and now I'm hungry again.  Geat looking meal.B-)


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow


----------



## crank (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks great!

I see you have the potatoes on the grill with the onions - how long do you have them on there?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 5, 2012)

I SO want that right now !


----------



## wascolianpride (Feb 5, 2012)

I want it all nice job!


----------



## JIMMYJAM (Feb 21, 2012)

lip smacken plate!


----------



## john pen (Feb 21, 2012)

good lookin' cow flesh !


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 21, 2012)

beeeeyoutiful


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 21, 2012)

Not sure how this post got past me, but that is making my mouth water and those rib-eyes are 3 weeks old     I love those onion buds with a little Reverend Marvin's drizzled over them.


----------



## TimBear (Mar 25, 2012)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> I SO want that right now !


Me TOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## shootthebunnies (Mar 25, 2012)

your hired! When would you like to start?


----------



## Toby Keil (Mar 25, 2012)

Great lookin grub V!


----------



## TheCook (Mar 25, 2012)

Never seen the grilled onion buds!  That looks great!


-Nick


----------



## flemister60 (Apr 3, 2012)

Do you mind sharing how you made the onion buds?  I would like to make those for my family and they look awesome!!

Steve


----------



## Vermin999 (Apr 3, 2012)

flemister60 said:
			
		

> Do you mind sharing how you made the onion buds?  I would like to make those for my family and they look awesome!!
> 
> Steve



I got it from the BBQ Pit Boys and the dipping sauce is just some sour cream and some chopped up chipotle in adobo sauce mixed in.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTF2SCaLwQU


----------

